# "TerraTec Cinergy S2 DVB-S2 PCI HD" FB macht nur Probleme :(



## sNook (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe community,
also es geht sich um folgendes:

Diese TV Karte: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TV-Karten_DVB-S2/Terratec/Cinergy_S2_PCI_HD/228957/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=TV-Karten&l3=Sat+(DVB-S) 
macht mir derzeit das Leben schwer 

Und zwar, habe ich die Karte in den PCI Slot gesteckt, und alles angeschlossen und die CD Treiber installiert, doch die FB (natürlich mit Batterien^^) will nicht funktionieren  auch wenn ich das Remote Control Programm offen habe, funktioniert nix.

Meine Frage wäre, wie bekomm ich diese Fernbedienung zum laufen???
Und könnte mir noch jemand erklären warum die Umschaltzeiten 4-5 sek. dauern? 

Lg sNook

Mein HTPC:
AMD Athlon 4400+
ASUS M3A78
2x1GB RAM
250GB Seagate Platte
Gut gekühlt^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Februar 2009)

Hast du den IR-Empfänger richtig positioniert?
Umschaltverzögerungen kenne ich nur von DVB-T.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## FadeOfReality (28. Februar 2009)

hab das selbe problem.. aber sie hat schon mal supi gefunzt (nach treiber update) .. mein vermuten ist dass ein bestimmtes update für das WMC die fernbedienung killt.. das update heisst TVPack2008 

ich werd jedenfalls mal den pc ganz neu aufsetzen die neuesten treiber für karte und fernbedienung (sind 2 verschiedene treiber) installen und dann mal schreiben was passiert


----------



## sNook (28. Februar 2009)

@FadeOfReality:
Gut ich werd mal nach dem suchen  Kannst ja dann mal berichten, bitte.
@Nichtraucher91:
Da habe ichdoch grade bei den bewertungen von ALTERNATE  gelesen: 





> Die Fernbedienung funktionierte erst nicht, aber das lag daran, dass der Stecker des Empfängers nicht ganz in den Anschluss passte, da dieser sehr nah am Rand der Slotblede liegt und an der Gehäuserückwand hängen blieb. Stecker war zwar drin, aber nicht ganz (ca. 1mm). Um dieses Problem zu umgehen, habe ich mit einem Messer die Ummantelung des Steckers an einer Stelle ein wenig "weggeritzt" und der Empang war optimal.


  Muss ich mal schauen.

Und ansonsten sind die Umschaltverzögerungen halt bei 4-5sek.  je nachdem, hängt wohl auch mit den HD Sendern und meinem PC zusammen, oder?


----------



## FadeOfReality (28. Februar 2009)

bin grad dabei vista x64 zu komplettieren bin also noch nicht bei dem schritt die tv karte und alles zu installen (hab vorher noch bissi im raum herumgedoktort deswegen dauert des so lang)
LG
Fade

und die umschaltzeiten sind für hd sender eig ganz normal... hängt auch drann ob du zu eiem sender auf einem anderen transponder wechselst.. bei normalen (nicht HD) sendern aufm selben transponder sind die umschaltzeiten ganz ok find ich (2-3 sekunden)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Februar 2009)

das mit der Umschaltverzögerungen könnte auch an Datenmengen liegen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## FadeOfReality (28. Februar 2009)

also:

mit sp1 und allen treibern und allen updates die von vista direkt installiert werden (ohne TVPack2008 fürs WMC) und praktisch auf einem cleanen vista 

funzt die Fernbedienung sehr gut

kleiner tipp noch: den sensor am besten nach oben kuckn lassen.. ich weiss nicht wass sich terratec dabei gedacht hat.. denn wenn man den sensor direkt "von oben" mit der fernbedeinung anfunkt kann ernichts empfangen (metallkreuz im sensor) 

funkt man ihn aber so von der seite an funzt es eig sehr gut

man kann auch das WMC damit steuern wenn nötig (z.b. zum dv schauen)

also wenn dir das keine zu großen umstände macht:

system neu aufsetzen
alles nötigen treiber und updates installen (aber keine speziellen fürs WMC!)

die Treiber die ich verwende hänge ich hier an!
sind aber nur die treiberfiles.. musst du manuell im gerätemanager installieren

ich hoffe geholfen zu haben 
LG
Fade


----------



## sNook (1. März 2009)

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank.
Habe aber XP SP2 - ist das dann egal?

Lg


----------



## FadeOfReality (1. März 2009)

das kann ich dir nicht beantworten das musst du wohl ausprobieren

auf jedenfall die treiber in meinem letzten anhang installen und den sensor nicht von genau oben ansteuern.. am besten oben aufs gehäuse draufkleben damit er an die decke schaut ..und nicht z.b. neben den sensor am fernseher


----------



## sNook (1. März 2009)

Also, ich habe mein XP SP2 komplett neu aufgesetzt.
Auch habe ich von der Isolierung der Klinke des Empfängers etwas abgeschnitten.
Ich habe deinen Treiber drauf und ich habe die neueste Home Cinem Edition Beta drauf.
Ich steuere den Sensor von Oben an.

Aber es passiert nix.
Jetzt habe ich 2 Fragen:
Wird die Fernbedienung im Geräte Manager aufgeführt? und
Welche Bezeichnung hat die FB bei dir/euch im Remote Control Center?
Bei mir ist das Standart mäßig die "Aureon 7.1 Firewire"

Lg und danke im vorraus, sNook


----------



## FadeOfReality (1. März 2009)

ah da hast schon den fehler

stell am besten bei der FB auf standard!
die fernbedienung da rechts im fenster muss nämlich genau wie die aussehen die du in der hand hast
im gerätemanager wirds bei den HID geräten aufgeführt


----------



## sNook (1. März 2009)

Also im Geräte Manager ist bei mir unter dem Reiter "Audio,Video- und Gamecontroller" nur "Mediensteuergerät" (?)!

Und auf Standart habe ich sie jetzt (endliiich gesehen ) auch gestellt. 
Dennoch macht sie keine Anstalten iwas zu bewegen (?)  
Muss ich denn da was einstellen?
Ich habe erstmal Testweise nur im Remote Control ding unter "Befehlssätze" -> "Terratec Home Cinema" -> "weiter" -> FB "Standart"?

*EDIT: *Im Geräte Manager unter "Eingabegeräte (Human Interface Devices)" -> "Cinergy C/S2 PCI Infrared" und unter "Eingabegeräte (Human Interface Devices)" gibts da noch ein "HID-konformes Benutzersteuergerät"


----------



## sNook (1. März 2009)

FadeOfReality hat mir zwar schon per Teamviewer in einer 1 1/2 stündigen sitzung zu helfen vermocht, aber es sollte nicht sein 

HILFEEEEE :/ 

Könntet ihr bitte mal eure einstellung der Remote Control Steuerung für das Terratec Home ding posten. Vielleicht hilft das ja?!


----------



## sNook (9. März 2009)

Also seit 7 Tagen geht eMail verkehr zwischen mir und hoh.de hin und her aber es kommt nix bei raus.
Mittlerweile bin ich verägert, denn heute hab ich die karte exakt 14tage :/ 
Naja ich probiers weiter....

Grüße


----------



## sNook (10. März 2009)

Hab das Paket eeeendlich abgeschickt heute.
Mal sehen was wird :/


----------

